# scarby snap



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

always a sight seeing the light come into the day over moreton island as I paddled east.
went back to a spot I had a jig-head staightend coupla weeks ago.
after an hour or so solid bump and hooked up!
now I been reading and dreaming and dreaming and reading about a solid scarby snapper..(beekeeper, k1..)
what a beast they are when lying on the deck of the yak over your legs with their friggin huge mouth and head.!
she went for 86cm in 4m of water.

that memory is locked in and will keep me coming back every time.

happy dayz
wayne


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

That's enough to scare the Beekeeper.....well, almost. 

Great fish Wayne!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome fish mate, well done.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

That's a great snapper, well done Wayne.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Slightly bigger than the couple of Bream I managed in the Brisbane River this morning. Well played!!


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great fish well done


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Here I was quite content not to go fishing tomorrow, but, you had to go and spoil that - Bastard. :twisted: :lol:

Well done Wayne and you pissed off some stinkers as well, excellent! :twisted:

Cheers
Paul


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

cheers chaps. ;-) 
"what stinker?.where...never".. obviously an impending donut.. :?
get out there paul.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Terrific fish - and fantastic fun in shallow water !


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Fantastic fish Wayne, I bet you can't keep the smile off your face.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Nnnnnniiiiccccee one Wayne!

Jimbo


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

good looking snapper


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> Nnnnnniiiiccccee one Wayne!
> 
> Jimbo


What he actually means is "You bastard! That's getting too close to my record." Nervous tic tic tic tic follows.

Got 'im worried Wayno, but don't get too cocky. Remember, every cm makes a _big_ difference. :lol:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Awesome 10 out of 10 congrats


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Fantastic, bet your still smiling. I know I would be.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Top fish mate well done.

cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

What a bloody ripper !
Bet that felt fantastic
Cheers
mark


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Slab of a fish. Congrats.


----------



## sweed (Oct 1, 2011)

Great fish Wayne.That elusive 1 metre fish that everyone is hunting can't be too far away. 8)


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

thanks for the good words guys, 

Daniel, cheers for the pic bro, and yup still humbly stoked.



indiedog said:


> That is a ferkin cracker. Did she swim away alright?


indiedog, the big girl was spent, she was a little clumsy but I stayed close then she took off, but to be honest mate I coulda swam her abit longer than what I did to get her really back in action,



sweed said:


> Great fish Wayne.That elusive 1 metre fish that everyone is hunting can't be too far away. 8)


mate you better get out there, ;-)


----------

